# transfert musique ipod vers Mac book pro



## jacquesrein (9 Septembre 2013)

bonjour à tous,
je voudrais transférer la musique de mon ipod avec mes listes bien étudiées 24000 morceaux vers itunes de mon mac. je sais que c possible mais je ne sais pas faire, pouvez vous m'aider et qu'en est il de mes listes perso?
merci à tous
jack


----------



## tomtombiker (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, je suis dans le même ça que lui. J'aimerais pouvoir transférer mes musique de mon ipod 4G sur mon mac


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (28 Octobre 2013)

Salut, il existe des logiciels pour ça mais comme ce n'est pas autorisé par Apple, Google est votre ami :rateau:


----------



## pcnum (14 Juillet 2017)

---


----------

